# Is this article true? Uber driver makes 675K a year?



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I find it hard to believe after how much I read about Uber drivers needing tips badly. I know he has an SUV and drives the XL and Select versions, but even with that how can a person even make that? Even Limo drivers don't make it. It is $1800ish a day he is making when I divided it by 365.

Bah I took link off because they sell a promo kit which I failed to see when reading the article. 

Here is the initial paragraph of it.

"I had a Q and A session with Greg Palomino, who is an Uber Partner in San Antonio, Texas. Greg is also a business owner in the corporate events space with over 16 years of experience. From what I gathered from our discussion, Greg makes an average of $675,000 per year leveraging his gig as an Uber driver while only working about 12 hours a week on the platform. He has been doing this for just over 16 months now (he started driving for Uber in August 2014). Read the full Q and A below to find out how he has been able to make such an impressive amount; receive some tips and important information for Uber drivers; and some general thoughts he has about the Uber platform and how the Company can improve its service."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I call bullsheet on the entire article as a Uber Shill based on this statement alone


> If someone asks if they can tip, i always let them know it is not encouraged or required.


No driver would ever say it's not encouraged. Not a single one. It's one thing to put up a sign saying that tipping is not required but appreciated, it's another to verbally confirm that. If someone asks me if they can tip, I say "Absolutely, that is greatly appreciated!"

We're lead to believe that out of his $1800 a day that $400 is from tips when he specifically tells his pax that it's not encouraged or required? Buuuuuullsheeet. If you give someone an out saying it's not required, they'll take the out in a heart beat. No one in their right mind would ever give anyone that out...


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

*EDIT: The actual article does NOT suggest he makes that kind of money driving Uber. He simply uses Uber to help drum up business for his main gig.

http://www.uberkit.net/blog/how-an-uber-driver-made-675k-a-year/*



steveK2016 said:


> If you give someone an out saying it's not required, they'll take the out in a heart beat. No one in their right mind would ever give anyone that out...


Do you really think that everybody does things exactly as you would?

I've told passengers Uber's official policy on tipping when they ask. Then sometimes they tip, and sometimes they don't.

So I can say right off the bat that you are incorrect.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Do you really think that everybody does things exactly as you would?
> 
> I've told passengers Uber's official policy on tipping when they ask. Then sometimes they tip, and sometimes they don't.
> 
> So I can say right off the bat that you are incorrect.


What do you think Uber's policy is? Ubers Official policy is



> As independent contractors, drivers may request tips at their discretion


So what exactly are you telling your passengers?

Are you telling me that you actively tell your pax that tipping is not encouraged?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Are you telling me that you actively tell your pax that tipping is not encouraged?


Why don't you just wait until I answer?

Quite simply, I tell them that it's not required, but it's appreciated in return for great service. Which is exactly how tipping should work.

I get tips on 1 out of every 8 rides.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> We're lead to believe that out of his $1800 a day that $400 is from tips when he specifically tells his pax that it's not encouraged or required?


Ain't no way he is making 675,000 a year working 20 hours a week. That's an average of $650 an hour. This has to be a made up Uber article.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Why don't you just wait until I answer?
> 
> Quite simply, I tell them that it's not required, but it's appreciated in return for great service. Which is exactly how tipping should work.
> 
> I get tips on 1 out of every 8 rides.


People know how tipping works, why give the opportunity to get out of it?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Whatever the case, it's a lie. The site is designed to sell information and probably generate referral fees. What kind of networking are you doing ferrying drunks around? It's to obviously a scam to go any further.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

zordac said:


> Ain't no way he is making 675,000 a year working 20 hours a week. That's an average of $650 an hour. This has to be a made up Uber article.


Actually they said he works 12 hours a week lmao, that is a Single Mothers DREAM COME TRUE!!!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> People know how tipping works, why give the opportunity to get out of it?


If they know, why are they asking?

Because there used to be a myth surrounding Uber that tips were disallowed, even though that exaggerated the truth.

So I tell them the truth: it's not included in the fare, it's not required, but it's highly appreciated if they believe the driver did a great job.

I'm not going to lie to them and tell them they have to tip, and I'm not going to shake them down and press for a tip. I treat people like I want to be treated (yeah, I know that is old-style thinking, but it's still the right thing to do).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I find it hard to believe after how much I read about Uber drivers needing tips badly. I know he has an SUV and drives the XL and Select versions, but even with that how can a person even make that? Even Limo drivers don't make it. It is $1800ish a day he is making when I divided it by 365.
> Ii
> Bah I took link off because they sell a promo kit which I failed to see when reading the article.
> 
> ...


Inbox me NOW about how you too can make $500,000.00 a year selling recipies on the internet !
For a minimal investment of $500.00 you can get started TODAY !
BITCOIN ONLY ACCEPTED.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I find it hard to believe after how much I read about Uber drivers needing tips badly. I know he has an SUV and drives the XL and Select versions, but even with that how can a person even make that? Even Limo drivers don't make it. It is $1800ish a day he is making when I divided it by 365.
> 
> Bah I took link off because they sell a promo kit which I failed to see when reading the article.
> 
> ...


Only $675,000 per year? I've managed to earn a full million dollars per year just Ubering part time since I started.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> Only $675,000 per year? I've managed to earn a full million dollars per year just Ubering part time since I started.


Surprised people are not earning -675k a year due to costs of Gas and time wasted being more than the earnings themselves. Conditions are rarely good to make a good profit with Uber, that is the sad reality. Last night in 2 hours I made 120 dollars but that is a rare thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Surprised people are not earning -675k a year due to costs of Gas and time wasted being more than the earnings themselves. Conditions are rarely good to make a good profit with Uber, that is the sad reality. Last night in 2 hours I made 120 dollars but that is a rare thing.


All of the uber drivers during All of their trips last year generated a little over $600,000.00 tax revenue last year in New Orleans at .50 cents a ride. This 1 person made more than that himself ? I do not think so.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It might be helpful to see the full article.

Re-reading the first paragraph, it sounds like 675k is his _total salary_, including his personal business.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Ah, I found the article:

http://www.uberkit.net/blog/how-an-uber-driver-made-675k-a-year/

The dude uses Uber to generate additional business for his main gig that generates $675k a year. That's all it's saying, folks.

Nobody is saying that he makes that much money in Uber revenue.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Ah, I found the article:
> 
> http://www.uberkit.net/blog/how-an-uber-driver-made-675k-a-year/
> 
> ...


Some claims made on the internet may not actually be true .


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

*Greg makes an average of $675,000 per year leveraging his gig as an Uber driver while only working about 12 hours a week on the platform.
*
This is straight from the first paragraph of the article. Sounds to me like he is claiming this is his income from Uber and Uber related contacts. Must be a lot of high rollin drunks where he lives.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Well he's not driving UberX...


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Absolutely ******ed interview. The guy drives base fare a few hours a week and "networks" with riders to sell them on whatever other business he apparently runs that generates a massive amount of income. He probably works that job 80 hours a week. The interviewer is so inept that he doesn't bother asking what that other business even is. Worthless article.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

zordac said:


> Ain't no way he is making 675,000 a year working 20 hours a week. That's an average of $650 an hour. This has to be a made up Uber article.


You have to believe him. He drives a Denali on the XL platform. He has Uber pax call him directly. I'm sure there's some drug dealing and pimping hookers, but you can't mention that. And since he drives in San Antonio which is so close to Mexico that could be 675k a year in Pesos. Which is roughly 50k American.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

DoUHaveAnyWater? said:


> Only $675,000 per year? I've managed to earn a full million dollars per year just Ubering part time since I started.


That's nothing, I made a bajillion last week. Top that.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The propaganda is getting ridiculous. This is a lot like the Uber fare that cost $16,000 dollars. 

Are the sheople really this sound asleep?


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

People reading comprehension is your friend, only a couple of people have realized that the guy is using his Uber rides to promote his real business where he is pulling in the money. For some reason I thought it was against UBer's and Lyft's rules to promote your outside business? I know I got reported by an Uber customer for telling him I owned a side business, of course he asked and I answered but they said I was soliciting him.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey when I drive for Uber (never have never will) I make 1 bazillion quadrillion dollars ......can somebody outearn me?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Absolutely ******ed interview. The guy drives base fare a few hours a week and "networks" with riders to sell them on whatever other business he apparently runs that generates a massive amount of income. He probably works that job 80 hours a week. The interviewer is so inept that he doesn't bother asking what that other business even is. Worthless article.


Uh, the nature of the other business is actually spelled out quite clearly in the article...


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

the rebel said:


> People reading comprehension is your friend, only a couple of people have realized that the guy is using his Uber rides to promote his real business where he is pulling in the money.


Some people like to read only headlines. Sadly, a lot of people decide whom to vote for using the same strategy.

Not only does the article clarify what the guy is saying, this thread has several posts that discuss it too.

But who has time to actually read things? There are far more important things to do like... well, who knows how all these people waste their time.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

if so true ,did not even read. how many drivers full time in usa made net $1000 last week...NOT 2 MANY, MAYBE 30% ...OR HOW ABOUT HOW MANY NETED $20 HR AFTER CAR EXPENSE...NOT 2 MANY. i am in phila pa, city. 7000 +++++ uber x rides. i bet 90% made $10 hr avg at best in usa


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> if so true ,did not even read.


Heh, at least this guy admits it.

Nothing like click-bait to get people angry and mocking over absolutely nothing.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I believe it. He makes $670,000 at his corporate events business and $5,000 a year working 12 hours a week for uber. Let's do the math....$5000 per year = $96 per week divided by 12 hours = $8.00 per hour driving for uber. 

Yep that's it.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> I believe it. He makes $670,000 at his corporate events business and $5,000 a year working 12 hours a week for uber. Let's do the math....$5000 per year = $96 per week divided by 12 hours = $8.00 per hour driving for uber.
> 
> Yep that's it.


$8/hr for UberX, perhaps.

But this guy is doing UberXL and Select. I easily beat $8/hr driving XL.

Anyway, that completely misses the point of the article...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

renbutler said:


> $8/hr for UberX, perhaps.
> 
> But this guy is doing UberXL and Select. I easily beat $8/hr driving XL.
> 
> Anyway, that completely misses the point of the article...


Imagine of the are sending him UberX pings due to now UberX drivers accepting non-surge $3 crap


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

renbutler said:


> $8/hr for UberX, perhaps.
> 
> But this guy is doing UberXL and Select. I easily beat $8/hr driving XL.
> 
> Anyway, that completely misses the point of the article...


Oh. You drive XL and you do better than $8 per hour. Good info. I must have missed that the other hundred times I've seen you write that. Nothing fishy in Fishers.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Oh. You drive XL and you do better than $8 per hour. Good info. I must have missed that the other hundred times I've seen you write that. Nothing fishy in Fishers.


Really? Out of all the things said here thousands of time, you had trouble with a factual, on-topic post?

To "ignore" with you.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

Sounds legit to me. He is probably going to make even more money once the rates get cut again in a couple of months.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

Hahaha, he says he is not a livery operator and ONLY SPENDS $125 IN GAS A WEEK and drives XL and Select only.... Also drives 10pm-4 am because "that's when the surge hits." This is the biggest joke of an article ever.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I find it hard to believe after how much I read about Uber drivers needing tips badly. I know he has an SUV and drives the XL and Select versions, but even with that how can a person even make that? Even Limo drivers don't make it. It is $1800ish a day he is making when I divided it by 365.
> 
> Bah I took link off because they sell a promo kit which I failed to see when reading the article.
> 
> ...


 I stopped reading here.. free advertising for his events business..


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I find it hard to believe after how much I read about Uber drivers needing tips badly. I know he has an SUV and drives the XL and Select versions, but even with that how can a person even make that? Even Limo drivers don't make it. It is $1800ish a day he is making when I divided it by 365.
> 
> Bah I took link off because they sell a promo kit which I failed to see when reading the article.
> 
> ...


Maybe, if he has a feet of SUVs and Uber black and drivers on the road 24/7. That could be his gross and after all expenses and taxes he would probably make about $170K. But, it is probably total B.S.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

RedFox said:


> Maybe, if he has a feet of SUVs and Uber black and drivers on the road 24/7. That could be his gross and after all expenses and taxes he would probably make about $170K. But, it is probably total B.S.


Wow, there are still people here reading the whole situation incorrectly. 

Somebody needs to edit the OP so that people don't keep wrongly thinking he's claiming 650k in Uber revenue.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I find it hard to believe after how much I read about Uber drivers needing tips badly. I know he has an SUV and drives the XL and Select versions, but even with that how can a person even make that? Even Limo drivers don't make it. It is $1800ish a day he is making when I divided it by 365.
> 
> Bah I took link off because they sell a promo kit which I failed to see when reading the article.
> 
> ...


Move the comma over one to $67,500 and that seems more plausible in reality....


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Move the comma over one to $67,500 and that seems more plausible in reality....


Even 67k is hard unless u hit it fultine


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> *Is this article true? Uber driver makes 675K a year?*


It is definitely true!!!
Wanna buy a bridge?


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> It is definitely true!!!
> Wanna buy a bridge?


You got one for sale? I've been trying to find one that looks like the bridge they used to have in Brooklyn.


----------



## The Valley Guy (Oct 6, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I find it hard to believe after how much I read about Uber drivers needing tips badly. I know he has an SUV and drives the XL and Select versions, but even with that how can a person even make that? Even Limo drivers don't make it. It is $1800ish a day he is making when I divided it by 365.
> 
> Bah I took link off because they sell a promo kit which I failed to see when reading the article.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Some people like to read only headlines. Sadly, a lot of people decide whom to vote for using the same strategy.
> 
> Not only does the article clarify what the guy is saying, this thread has several posts that discuss it too.
> 
> But who has time to actually read things? There are far more important things to do like... well, who knows how all these people waste their time.


*"Uber driver makes 675K a year"? *


renbutler said:


> Some people like to read only headlines. Sadly, a lot of people decide whom to vote for using the same strategy.
> 
> Not only does the article clarify what the guy is saying, this thread has several posts that discuss it too.
> 
> But who has time to actually read things? There are far more important things to do like... well, who knows how all these people waste their time.


The title states "Uber driver makes 675K a year"...so yes I'm assuming from the title that 675K = $675,000. The last time I checked 675K was an abbreviation for.............$675,000. Of course, maybe since common core came onto the scene- mathematics may have changed too.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

RedFox said:


> *"Uber driver makes 675K a year"? *
> 
> The title states "Uber driver makes 675K a year"...so yes I'm assuming from the title that 675K = $675,000. The last time I checked 675K was an abbreviation for.............$675,000. Of course, maybe since common core came onto the scene- mathematics may have changed too.


You are the poster child for the perils of reading a headline and missing the entire point of an article.

The guy doesn't say he makes that money driving for Uber. He's an Uber driver who claims that his networking generates 675k in revenue for his business.

Whether that's true or not is a valid point of discussion. But you have to get past the non-fact about him saying he's making that much money driving for Uber before you can even have that conversation.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

renbutler said:


> You are the poster child for the perils of reading a headline and missing the entire point of an article.
> 
> The guy doesn't say he makes that money driving for Uber. He's an Uber driver who claims that his networking generates 675k in revenue for his business.
> 
> Whether that's true or not is a valid point of discussion. But you have to get past the non-fact about him saying he's making that much money driving for Uber before you can even have that conversation.


That's true....but I honestly could careless how much he makes. If it is not going into my pocket than I really don't give a sh*t. To me it is the same as someone drooling over a persons nice new car, or house. I don't care about other people's property or how much they're earning since it does not equate into my life at all.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Well, that's fair, but I think the whole point isn't to show he makes a bunch of money. I think the point is that business owners can use things like ride sharing to promote their businesses. Whether his results are entirely accurate, or typical, well, that's a point of debate.

If it doesn't apply to you, though, feel free to just ignore it.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I call bullsheet on the entire article as a Uber Shill based on this statement alone
> 
> No driver would ever say it's not encouraged. Not a single one. It's one thing to put up a sign saying that tipping is not required but appreciated, it's another to verbally confirm that. If someone asks me if they can tip, I say "Absolutely, that is greatly appreciated!"
> 
> We're lead to believe that out of his $1800 a day that $400 is from tips when he specifically tells his pax that it's not encouraged or required? Buuuuuullsheeet. If you give someone an out saying it's not required, they'll take the out in a heart beat. No one in their right mind would ever give anyone that out...


you'd be surprised... i offered a $20 tip and the new driver turned it down. LOL


----------



## Vito0603 (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol


----------

